# Heat Pump Questions



## Weather_Leather (Dec 17, 2008)

We recently purchased a home with 2 heat pumps...one upstairs and one downstairs.  The one downstairs is older.  However, the compressor on the downstairs unit was recently replaced by a HVAC contractor.

The issue we now have is that the downstairs unit seems to run all of the time....even when outside temperatures are in the middle 40s.  I realize the air coming from a heat pump will feel cooler than air coming from a gas furnace.  Even in the mid 40s, this unit runs for 15 minutes blowing cool air before calling for auxiliary heat.  Once the auxiliary heat comes on, the air gets warm and then shuts off after 5-10 minutes.

The technician told me that one of the two pipes coming from the outdoor unit should be warm to hot when the unit is running.  When he was here, one of the pipes was really warm.  However when I checked yesterday, the temperature of the two pipes is very similar.

Does anyone have any ideas as to what could be the problem?   I would like to get some ideas before I call the technician back and pay another service charge.

Thank you.


----------



## woodchuck (Dec 17, 2008)

The heat pump will blow cold air when it's in the defrost cycle which happens when frost forms on the evaporator coils outside. 

Aux. heat usually kicks in when the indoor temp reaches over 2 degrees colder then what the thermostat is set on.

The Freon could have leaked out. You shouldn't have to pay if the it leaked where he put the new compressor.


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome Weather Leather:
Either the unit has lost its charge of refrigerant, the compressor is not running, or the reversing valve may not be working.
When you have the unit running, go outside and see if the compressor is running. It may be a little hard to distinguish from the condensor fan running. Put your ear against the unit and see if you can hear the compressor; it will sound like a small engine running inside the unit.
According to the pipe temps, your compressor is not running. It can be very embarasing to change a compressor out when a capicitor or contactor would have done the job. I'm sure you paid plenty for the compressor and the technician owes it to you to get it running under his warranty, both labor and material.
Glenn


----------

